# Oops lost a trap



## sodakfop (May 23, 2007)

So I lost a trap, presumably with the **** in it. I have figured out my issue and will fix that, but how do I find that ****? He is in a dog proof. Where do I start looking? How far will they go? Will they hole up somewhere? What is my best option to find this animal? There is nothing attached to the trap itself, the connection came completely loose. I have a very small creek bottom, tall grass on one side and fairly open hardwood trees on the other. I looked for quite a while this morning and lost the trail fairly close as he ran the creek for a while. Any suggestions would be helpful, new to this and feel a little sick about this **** and the fact that he is running with a trap on his leg.


----------



## sodakfop (May 23, 2007)

I will give it a shot. thanks


----------

